# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  How Successful Are Hair Transplants In Women?

## tbtadmin

Answered by Dr. Dan McGrath

How successful are hair transplants in women? - Wanda
- - - - - - - -
In short the answer is Very successful female hair transplantation presents its own set of distinct challenges and the surgeon needs to be aware of the specific differences in the transplantation process between men and women, but there is no reason to believe that hair transplantation is less successful in women vs men.

Read Full Post on The IAHRS Hair Transplant Info Center

----------


## Spex

> In short the answer is Very successful female hair transplantation presents its own set of distinct challenges and the surgeon needs to be aware of the specific differences in the transplantation process between men and women, but there is no reason to believe that hair transplantation is less successful in women vs men.


 Indeed - good reply!!

----------


## bigmac

Good post,i`ve seen a number of very succsessful Hts posted online that women have had and seen one in person at Shapiro medical group where one of the female techs had a HT.
It was very natural and i`d have never known she`d had any work done.

----------


## saniaa83

Laser Hair Therapy is a non-chemical, non-invasive treatment that is being used around the U.S. for the treatment of hair loss.    Like other treatments (such as Propecia and Minoxidil), some patients tend to respond better than others.  In general, it seems that patients who 'have more hair' (perhaps in early stages of hair loss) tend to have better results.   Large-scale clinical trials have yet to be performed.    However, many men and women are seeing positive changes in their hair in response to these types of treatments.

----------


## Tracy C

> "Blah blah" Shampoo is the most popular and effective shampoo for hair loss.


 Says who?

Sorry, I'm not buying into that phony crap - and I am sure an admin will delete your sales pitches before too long.

----------


## JohnnyCarlton

I agree with the post, its totally a fact that very successful hair transplant is having its own set of distinct challenges for a surgeon.

----------


## Tara101

Very True. Success rate of hair transplant in woman is very impressive. Still one should go for experts in this area.

----------


## Sondra

Really helpful post, can someone tell me What is the success rate and what are the chances of failure. If it is not 100 percent, what kind of failure usually people who go through HT face?

----------


## ChrisA

Hair transplants for women have really come along way and the results are pretty amazing.  I have seen some great transplants that you just think look so realistic. 

There are some things that you need to consider if you are wanting a transplant.  Those who have anemia or thyroid problems should be treated prior.  

You also need to have a thick enough area of hair on the back and sides to transplant to the balding areas.  

Most of all you need a really go surgeon that can ensure that you get a really realistic result!
Good luck!

----------


## Lisa Learner

They've definitely come a long way for women, but the surgeon really does make the difference.

----------


## nainamarmmklinik

According to experts a very small percentage of women are actually candidates for hair transplant surgery, approximately 2 - 5% will benefit from this type of procedure. The only women who are potential candidates for surgical hair restoration are:

1. Women who have suffered hair loss due to mechanical or traction Alopecia (non hormonal)
2. Women who have had previous cosmetic or plastic surgery and are concerned about hair loss around the incision sites.
3. Women who have a distinct pattern of baldness, similar to that of male pattern baldness. This includes, hairline recession, vertex thinning, and a donor area that is not affected by androgenetic Alopecia.
4. Women who suffer hair loss due to trauma, including burn victims, scarring from accidents and chemical burns.
5. Women with alopecia marginalis, a condition that looks very similar to traction alopecia.

Due to the lack of stability in women suffering with female pattern baldness, women generally make very poor candidates for hair transplant surgery. However, if your hair loss is caused by any of the above mentioned, then you may benefit from this procedure.

----------


## WHTC Clinic

Some females can benefit from hair transplant surgery when previous cosmetic procedures have created undesirable effects in areas of the scalp or face.

----------


## Georgia

I always wondered how if transplant is necessary to women since it is being taken care of every day, unlike men. But hearing different stories of insecurities due to hair loss, I have seen its need. I learned a lot reading this page as well as browsing throuugh gutter cleaning FAQs.

----------


## EthanWalker

Great to know these details. Cincinnati SEO company

----------


## LauraH

New study suggests: The quality of the recipient scalp is the main factor that predicts the success of transplant growth. Hair grafts will grow in scar tissue, but the likelihood of successful growth is in the range of 50 percent to 70 percent, whereas the likelihood in healthy scalp is at least 95 percent.

Tempest Hosting

----------

